

Path Is On The Path To $1B Valuation - Brian_Curliss
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/14/path-is-on-the-path-to-new-funding-approaching-1b-valuation/

======
micloud
Great. It is the only company that has not participated in PRISM.

